# Ariens st270 possible issues.



## bobfoe95 (Feb 27, 2013)

Last season the screw from the skid on my ariens st270 came out and wedged itself in between the auger and the sidewall of the snow blower. I took my a little while to figure it out. The blower would make a very loud screech and the auger would not turn. Finally I got the screw out. Used it today in the snowstorm but something still seems wrong. It is very weak compared to what it use to be like and will jam up and cause the same loud noise, it must be a belt slipping? It had never done this before. I use to be able to go through 20 inches of snow with this blower not it struggles with 6. Any ideas?


----------



## Snowjob (Feb 18, 2013)

The first place I'd look is the belt. When the auger jammed, the engine kept running and pulling on that belt.....that's the 'screech' you heard.

Disengage the auger and drive lever, remove the belt cover and inspect it closely. Even if it looks OK, it still may be stretched.

The belt is a cheap fix that you can do yourself, and I'll bet that will solve your problem.

Richie >>


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like you need a new belt. The noise you were hearing was actually the belt burning. You probably have a flat spot melted into the belt now and it keeps slipping. A little is ok, but if you kept trying to engage the auger and it wasn't moving that is my guess on the issue. You are going to have to remove the belt cover and have a look at the belts. If you are lucky you might get away with just tightening it a bit.


----------



## bobfoe95 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for the help. Is belt removal easy and straight forward?

Will I need to take the pulley off? Can I just use a V-belt from ace?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The bigger Ariens are easy to change the belts on. I would assume the smaller ones are easy too. On the bigger 70s and 80s machines you just remove the belt cover, remove the chute control rod, remove the 2 bolts holding the front and rear together and pivot the 2 pieces on the bottom hinge. It is easier if you have someone to hold the handles, but if you have something to lean it on that works too. No pulleys to remove, the belt should just slip off then. Probably have to hold the auger brake down to release the belt. Oh yea, get the belt off of the engine side before taking the 2 pivot bolts out.

You can get the manuals from Ariens website. They have an owners manual and a maintenance manual if you can get your model number and serial number. They will tell you how to change the belt on your specific blower.
Support

The manuals will also tell you the correct part number for your belt. Once you have the part number some simple google searching should give you the generic size of the belt. You can search online for a good price on an OEM belt, or get a generic. If you choose a cheaper generic one be sure you get a heavy duty / high torque / clutching application / kevlar cord belt. You have a length and a width so make sure both numbers match.


----------



## bobfoe95 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am having a hard time finding this belt online.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

bobfoe95 said:


> I am having a hard time finding this belt online.


Without the model number and serial number from the blower you have or the part number for the correct belt for that machine everyone else will have trouble locating the belt online too.


----------



## bobfoe95 (Feb 27, 2013)

Update: pulled the cover off to inspect. The auger belt will be a royal pain to take off. I am not even sure if I will be able too. How loose is the actual belt suppose to be? It is no where near as tight as the drive belt.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It is suppose to be pretty loose unless you have the handle down.


----------

